
How a volcanic eruption made 1816 the year without a summer (2013) - okket
https://www.macleans.ca/culture/books/what-they-did-that-summer/
======
flukus
TFA hints at it, but even more interesting is that there was another huge
volcanic explosion 6 years earlier that virtually no-one seemed to have
noticed and we still don't know where it was:
[http://discovermagazine.com/2015/july-aug/29-hunt-unknown-
vo...](http://discovermagazine.com/2015/july-aug/29-hunt-unknown-volcano)

